# How big are your forearms??



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok yea thats a weird question
but im real curious b/c im tall
and im lanky
and my fore arms always look so small...
my forearms measure about 11 and 3/4 in

but
at the wrist it measures only
7 in around


but like i said im tall so they look so small...

What's everyone else's measurements?


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

Same here. 11.5ish and a little under 7 for my wrist.


----------



## LAM (Aug 31, 2004)

pretty sure my wrist is around 8 " and forearms are close to 15"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 31, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> pretty sure my wrist is around 8 " and forearms are close to 15"



lol, i didnt want super-humans to reply
only regular guys like me and kvyd


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

7.75" right wrist, right forearm flexed 15.25" which I hope to improve with new training.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 31, 2004)

:\ you guys are burly


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

Forearm 10"/Wrist 6"


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

heh
How tall are you MCPL?  I think i remember we are the same age; 16.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

I put a shot in the gallery, a bit of glare though.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 31, 2004)

How big are your bi's mudge?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Wrist 7.5  Forearm 13.5


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

For now 18.75" the pic has a bit of angle to it. Best I've seen was 19 1/8" but a good bit heavier.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

mudge, can u please tell me how i can make my forearms bigger?  how many days a week should i do the exercises and what are good exercises for forearm?  i would appreciate it a lot if u could reply, thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

Right now I do 2 sets of wrist extentions, light weight and slow controlled reps for 20 reps (so not ultra light, but light). I do wrist curls with also a light weight for around 20 reps, slow and controlled again 2 sets. My gym also has a gripper station which I started using yesterday, I will probably play with it a bit.

For me this is about 30 pounds for extentions, and 70 for curls. I used to do barbell but have enjoyed dumbell lately, whichever does not cause pain in the wrists give it a shot.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

how many days a week do u do forearm?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> how many days a week do u do forearm?



I do them on deltoid/bicep day towards the end, so really one day a week. Right now I do 4 days training and 2-3 days off. I actually used to go up to 5 sets, but for now that would be very excessive. I do lower volume now, I just try to ensure I am keeping the intensity high. I also use wrist straps, but on some things (Hammer high pulls, thick handles) my forearms still do a lot of work.

I also start out with my left side, so that I do not end up doing cheat reps with my weaker, left side to match the rep count.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

i workout everyday with no break days... is that bad?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

*not on forearm, my split is like this, chest, legs, shoulders/triceps, back/bicep, and start the whole thing over


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

I suggest you post your routine in the training forum asking for advice.  You are training too much.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> *not on forearm, my split is like this, chest, legs, shoulders/triceps, back/bicep, and start the whole thing over



When I was younger I used to do that but honestly I did not train at the same intensity level, partly laziness and partly it takes awhile to train the mind to push yourself really really hard. The harder I train and probably in part the older I get I need more time off...

Like right now for chest I do about 5-6 sets, I used to do a LOT more, somewhere around 14 sets for chest and 18 for back.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 31, 2004)

Wrist=6"
Forearm=11"


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Like right now for chest I do about 5-6 sets, I used to do a LOT more, somewhere around 14 sets for chest and 18 for back.


Are you serious????????????  so for the whole chest workout your total sets = 5-6??????????? wow... please elaborate and explain how it's good and stuff, i really am interested to learn


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

by the way, forearm 11.5 and wrist 7...

Mudge please explain about the 5-6 sets, would be much appreciated


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> by the way, forearm 11.5 and wrist 7...
> 
> Mudge please explain about the 5-6 sets, would be much appreciated



Go heavier weight and more intensity.  Fewer sets at fewer reps, at a % of your 1RM that is higher will equal more weight lifted/moved.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 31, 2004)

7 inch wrists, about 11.5-12 inch forarms.



 Wait a sec.... that was for my left arm. Is it odd that my right arm has 15 inch forarms and much stronger hands?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

i go heavy, i go about 85-90% of my 1rm and like 4-6 reps in each set... but i do about 12 sets total for chest... why only 5-6 sets?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

wrist = 7"
forearm = 14"


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

Because of the possibility of overtraining.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> i go heavy, i go about 85-90% of my 1rm and like 4-6 reps in each set... but i do about 12 sets total for chest... why only 5-6 sets?



Because as I have been getting stronger, its not only all I need but my body physically hurts if I do more than that. I have issues as it is doing 1RMs for extended periods of time, I need to pick up some wrist wraps sometime. Based on my opening set I should be doing about 395 on the flat which is the most I have ever done.

I am not down to HIT levels of training just yet but I keep getting closer. Look at Dorians training, many warm up sets, and only one or two real work sets.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 31, 2004)

so i should keep on doing what i'm doing right?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

I do not even train forearms.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Because of the possibility of overtraining.


I never bought into this.  I currently work out two, two and a half hours a day on my lifting days, and for chest especially I do about 8 sets of flat bench, 4 of both decline and incline bench, then I do 4 each of flat and incline dumbell press, 4 close grip bench, and 6 cable flys.

Thats a total of 34 sets, on top of going to sleep late and resting very little.

I just don't understand how one can feel pumped and good after doing only 9-12 sets total for the day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 31, 2004)

I do 4 sets for my entire workout and I feel great for the day.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I never bought into this.  I currently work out two, two and a half hours a day on my lifting days, and for chest especially I do about 8 sets of flat bench, 4 of both decline and incline bench, then I do 4 each of flat and incline dumbell press, 4 close grip bench, and 6 cable flys.
> 
> Thats a total of 34 sets, on top of going to sleep late and resting very little.
> 
> I just don't understand how one can feel pumped and good after doing only 9-12 sets total for the day.



Oh trust me, I never though about overtraining either... that is untill I started TP-PT.  Run the workout program, and do your very best to follow it to the T.  Then tell me that you dont believe in overtraining


----------



## Mudge (Aug 31, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how one can feel pumped and good after doing only 9-12 sets total for the day.



Its not about pump, its about results. If you train like you do, then your tendons are probably not going to be happy for very long. We are human, not superhuman.

But I train the way I do and everyone else trains however they choose.


----------



## DanK (Aug 31, 2004)

13/8, I have the grip of a 12 year old girl (it's actually how I found this site, looking for grip info... the best resources were all long gone though).


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 1, 2004)

wrist 6", forearms 7.4"...well at least my forearms are growing last week they were 7", or I just can't take accurate measurments


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> pretty sure my wrist is around 8 " and forearms are close to 15"


whoa, Mine are at 12.25 but look smaller

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/data/500/10527nine.jpg


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 1, 2004)

7" wrist, 14.5" forearm.  Been bigger but fucked up my focus on them after a month break this spring.  Cant get them to get back to where they were.  Have been training them seperate with calves in the a.m.  This may be a mistake, think I need to go back to training them after bis.


----------



## Minotaur (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrist 7"
Forearm 13"
Biceps 17"
Height 5'5"
Weight 225 lbs (s/b ~200   but apparently I'm on a lifetime bulking cycle   )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrist 7.25", forearm 13.5".


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 1, 2004)

I have great genetics for forearms, but not biceps or triceps.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 1, 2004)

wrist 7.5"
forearm 15"

I haven't trained all summer, just played tennis.


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I never bought into this.  I currently work out two, two and a half hours a day on my lifting days, and for chest especially I do about 8 sets of flat bench, 4 of both decline and incline bench, then I do 4 each of flat and incline dumbell press, 4 close grip bench, and 6 cable flys.
> 
> Thats a total of 34 sets, on top of going to sleep late and resting very little.



if you were doing quality sets you wouldn't have to do so many...2.5 hours just for chest is rediculous...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you were doing quality sets you wouldn't have to do so many...2.5 hours just for chest is rediculous...


I agree.

I used to do my ENTIRE upper routine in 2.5 hours. But that was because i am an ecto and had to take longer breaks (3-4mins) between sets. But now i do the same routine in 70-75 mins and aiming for under 60mins.


----------



## pmech (Sep 1, 2004)

2.5 hours? Damn I cant imagine trying to complete a high intesnsity workout and keep going for that long. Chest day, normally, I am out in under 50 minutes, I have added 6 sets of shoulder work to chest day recently so now I am at around 65. I agree, quality sets are key to success.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

Chest is a small muscle area, I do over double the work for back that I would do on chest.

That would put me 6ish hours for back? No thanks.



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I haven't trained all summer, just played tennis.



Lazy bum!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, I know how lazy I have been because I started back last week getting up at 6:30am.  It is sooo much harder going to the gym when you haven't been there for 2.5 months.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 1, 2004)

I get up at 6, work til 4 drive one hour to the gym, work out for one hour, and go to bed.

Fun week.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Oh, I know how lazy I have been because I started back last week getting up at 6:30am.  It is sooo much harder going to the gym when you haven't been there for 2.5 months.



I lost a ton after 6 weeks, eventually had to dumb my calories down because I was getting fat. I think I lost "only" 45 on my bench though, but it took me months to recover.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

7.5"/13"...I feel a little better knowing I'm not as far behind others as I thought


----------



## pmech (Sep 1, 2004)

Need to figure out how to measure myself. How do you all get the yard stick to bend like that?


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 1, 2004)

wrist 7.25" forearm, 14"


----------



## JoeR. (Sep 1, 2004)

7" wrist, 14+" forearm


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrists = 8
Forearms = 12.5 - 13


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> wrist 7.5"
> forearm 15"
> 
> I haven't trained all summer, just played tennis.



I am now playing 1.5 hours-2.5 hours of tennis after school on the team

but im afraid my right fore-arm will get even farther ahead of my left...

cuz my left is right at 12 inch, i just found out,and my right is at 12.25 or so...lol
im right handed


and yea Kvyd
Im 16, be 17 in jan.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you were doing quality sets you wouldn't have to do so many...2.5 hours just for chest is rediculous...


Hell, you think I want to be in the gym for 2.5 hours compared to everyone else whos in there for at most 1.5 hours.  My sets are quality, my workouts are intense, I just don't feel like I have given it my all unless I work out for the length I work out for.

It sucks, but I go with what works for me, and what works for me is 2-2.5 hours five days a week.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

We need some Doggcrap tutoring. I want to see someone survive over an hour of those "quality sets."

There is a big difference, between 90-95% intensity and 100%.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> We need some Doggcrap tutoring. I want to see someone survive over an hour of those "quality sets."


...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

Dot dot dot?


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dot dot dot?


No Mudge, that is period period period


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

I think he wants you to learn him Mudge.  I dont think he knows who Doggcrap is.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think he wants you to learn him Mudge. I dont think he knows who Doggcrap is.


Exactly...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 1, 2004)

you guys totally took over my thread


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2004)

What was the topic of this thread again?


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Hell, you think I want to be in the gym for 2.5 hours compared to everyone else whos in there for at most 1.5 hours.  My sets are quality, my workouts are intense, I just don't feel like I have given it my all unless I work out for the length I work out for.
> 
> It sucks, but I go with what works for me, and what works for me is 2-2.5 hours five days a week.



post your chest routine...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> post your chest routine...


I basically did on my other post, let me bring it up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, I never though about overtraining either... that is untill I started TP-PT. Run the workout program, and do your very best to follow it to the T. Then tell me that you dont believe in overtraining


TP-PT? 

*hides*


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> you guys totally took over my thread



sorry but soxmuscle needs help and fast !


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> TP-PT?
> 
> *hides*




Go to www.mindandmuscle.net  Then select 'online magazine' and 'past issues'  Go to issue 19 and read Tri-Phase Progressive Training by Twin Peak.  Once thats read, read the second installment in issue 20.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.intensemuscle.com/showthread.php?t=724



> Most trainees all think the same thing seeing how my workouts are set up-"am I doing enough?"--If you can show someone how to train so hard that they realize they were holding back tremendously during their 8-20 set workouts, that's half the battle. The other half is making them realize how impossible it is to do 8-20 sets per bodypart if you truly, truly train balls to the wall hard. Personally, if I do a 20 rep hack squat with slag iron heavy weights....at 10 reps I am seriously doubting I am going to make it---at 14 reps IM seeing colors---at 17 reps IM asking God for help--and the last 3 reps are life, death, or rigor mortis---I know for a fact that there is no way in hell I could do another 4-5 sets of hacks like that. I gave everything I had right there on that set. If I can do another 4-5 sets like that I'm cruising at 70% at the most.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 1, 2004)

I just bookmarked, and will complete it later, but when I skimmed through it seems like quite the workout.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2004)

I enjoyed it for a time, but I'm not sure that I will go back to it sooner than several months


----------

